
Ask HN: What do you think about this code style? - vgy7ujm
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;perltricks.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;6-more-things-about-6&#x2F;<p>The article is about things the author like about Perl 6.<p>I like the author and have read several books and followed his blogs in the past. But I am not sure about the bracket style used here.
======
dozzie
Yeah, it's terrible. Why do you ask?

~~~
vgy7ujm
Perhaps I hoped someone would say something about it that I have missed. So I
can keep reading that authors books and blogs without just seeing "indentation
errors".

It will (most likely?) be the style used in the upcoming Learning Perl 6 book.

That book will probably be the most read book by newcomers so it might set a
precedence for P6 style in the wild.

~~~
dozzie
You have a point with setting a precedent. Nagios' documentation uses the
awful last-bracket-indented style, and almost every config snippet I've seen
replicates that, despite the fact that Nagios ignores whitespace.

